

Show HN: Bitdeli, a scripting platform for real-time data - juriga

Hi fellow HNers,<p>We just opened up Bitdeli for free public beta at<p>https://bitdeli.com<p>Bitdeli allows you to process real-time data with plain Python scripts and access the results over a friendly HTTP API.<p>You can use it to create live visualizations and dashboards without having to worry about servers. See examples here: http://bl.ocks.org/2009621 and http://bl.ocks.org/1983818<p>We would love to hear your feedback and comments!
======
jflatow
Clickable links:

<https://bitdeli.com>

<http://bl.ocks.org/2009621>

<http://bl.ocks.org/1983818>

------
vtuulos
Btw, remember to check out our in-browser editor. It lets you run arbitrary
Python code with live data on the fly.

Click "fork script" on any script page, e.g. here
<https://bitdeli.com/scripts/94/convert-bart-xml-to-json>

I (Ville, one of the founders of Bitdeli) am happy to answer any questions
here.

------
tzm
Thanks for releasing this. Looks great too. Do you have a product roadmap that
we can view?

------
dfc
I thought doing an "ask hn" with links/URLs in the content of the post was
forbidden?

------
hnwh
would be nice to see more visualizations

~~~
vtuulos
Thanks - we will be adding more examples in the near future.

Creating a visualization with Bitdeli is not hard at all if you know
JavaScript and little Python - see a tutorial here:
[http://blog.bitdeli.com/2012/03/14/how-to-visualize-
geograph...](http://blog.bitdeli.com/2012/03/14/how-to-visualize-geographic-
data-with-bitdeli/)

